# New game for stackmat :D. Hand Clap



## Radu (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe someone already had this idea, but i just got my first stackmat yesterday and i'm playing with it around.

So i tried to count my hand clap speed ..i thin ya'll got the point. do it as fast as you can. i only tried it a few times, and my best time now is

0.15s

let's hear others 
peace


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

.13 as my best... Did it like 10 times.


----------



## Jh543 (Jan 10, 2008)

I did 0.15!


----------



## tegalogic (Jan 11, 2008)

7 times, and 0.14 sec...
I like to start and stop the timer as fast as I can... my best time is 0.02 sec, along with a 0.037 sec average.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a whole bunch of .13s in a row, then out of nowhere I got a .09 
edit: .08 now


----------



## Erik (Jan 11, 2008)

What we played at German open and a bit at Budapest: put your left hand on the right pad and right hand on the left pad. Switch hands as quick as possible. My PB is 0.05 ..


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jan 11, 2008)

Erik said:


> What we played at German open and a bit at Budapest: put your left hand on the right pad and right hand on the left pad. Switch hands as quick as possible. My PB is 0.05 ..



on hand clap or arm cross?


----------



## Leo (Jan 12, 2008)

tegalogic said:


> I like to start and stop the timer as fast as I can... my best time is 0.02 sec, along with a 0.037 sec average.


I do that too  My best is 0.03 .


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2008)

but that game is so pointless... The minimum of a stackmat is 0.02 which is quite easy to get...


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 12, 2008)

0.11 ........


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> but that game is so pointless... The minimum of a stackmat is 0.02 which is quite easy to get...



Does that not mean that we should now subtract 0.02 seconds to every solve in the WCA database, since those 0.02 seconds are probably not spent on actually touching/solving the puzzle. Haha


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2008)

I think my records are 0.12 for the clap and 0.06 for the hand swap (which I've done both ways, correct hands -> swapped hands and swapped hands -> correct hands).

Actually, looking at my old records list, I did 0.10 for the clap once (and 0.24 for a double clap, 0.38 for triple, 0.59 for quadruple ). Also I seem to have done 0.15 for a single turn on a cube (starting with it on the table) and 1.48 for taking an edge out and putting it back in flipped. Have fun guys! 

By the way Harris - just because 0.02 is the minimum doesn't mean it should be subtracted. IIRC the minimum for a Gen-1 stackmat is 0.32, but all that that means is that it won't allow times under that, not that times are 0.32 off.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 14, 2008)

hand swap- 0.08s
hand clap- 0.12s

first tries were horrible but after a little while, i got hooked lol


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 16, 2008)

qqwref said:


> and 1.48 for taking an edge out and putting it back



I was trying this last night and my best time was 1.13. I think sub 1 might be possible


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 16, 2008)

My record for taking an edge out, flipping it, and putting it back is 1.25 (on a stackmat).

And 1.95 for swapping two corners.


----------

